# Wasser / Welle vektorisieren



## JojoS (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich suche gerade nach ner Idee wie ich am Besten eine Welle vektorisieren kann.
Vorallem machen mir die oberseite der Pipe (da wo die Welle runterkommt) schwierigkeiten. Hat sonst jemand so ne idee wie man so im Allgemeinen mit Wasser in Vektorprogrammen umgeht?
MfG

Jojo


----------



## Little-Lilly (20. Dezember 2004)

Kennst (oder hast) Du "Streamline" von Adobe? Damit kann man ganz gut vektorisieren. Vor allem kann man da einstellen, wie fein oder grob die Ausgabedatei werden soll.  Ausserdem kann man die Vektoren ja anschliessend noch per Hand in die richtige Form bringen. Ansonsten denke ich, dass Wasser an sich schon problematisch ist, zu vektorisieren. 
... probieren, probieren, probieren...


----------



## JojoS (20. Dezember 2004)

Ich dachte Streamline ist doch nur zum vektorisieren von Zeichnungen oder ähnlichem Bei Photos macht man es doch auch weiterhin mit PS. Aber das hat nicht so ganz die gewünschten ergebnise gebracht. Ich dachte mehr so an Pattern oder Brushes. Bin da auch schon etwas weiter gekommen. Aber die Gischt macht mir echte Probleme. :suspekt:


----------



## _chefrocka (27. Dezember 2004)

Bei recht komplizierten Sachen gehe ich immer folgendermaßen vor:

1. zunächst pause ich die Vorlage (in deinem Fall das Bild mit der Welle) ab
2. ich vereinfache die Vorlage natürlich weitestgehend
3. bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden scanne ich es ein und bearbeite es ggf in Photoshop, entferne die unnötigsten Stellen und
4. importtiere diese bereinigte Datei in Freehand / Illustrator

An diesem Punkt ist das Bild soweit nach eigenem Vorlieben vereinfacht, dass es wohl problemlos nachzuzeichnen sein sollte.


----------

